# Abrigo metereologia a fabricar.



## Toby (19 Set 2017 às 15:28)

Bom dia,

Um bonito abrigo a fabricar.
O documento está francês, mas com as fotografias/desenho aquilo deveria ser compreensível. Se perguntas de tradução, pedir ao autor a autorização que traduza o documento.

Para mim, farei 2 modificações: 
1/ suprimir o pequeno mastro.
2/ sobre o teto uma drenagem para evacuar a água do pluviômetro.


----------

